

The time is now. - michjeanty

After months of working on this prototype, we finally have something to show for. It's been an on and off project; I'm at Harvard; my soul mate works full-time as one of the lead engineers at Depaul University. After this semester, I'm taking a leave of absence from school, and he'll quit his job to work full time on this startup. It might not be the best prototype, but it's a starting point, we promise we will build from it. http://www.woozai.com:8080/woozai/test.swf
======
dualogy
This is a good joke. It's not a login screen, type in whatever rubbish you
like. Then click your name and you can watch yourself if you've got a webcam.
I imagine those college kids at the other end get an alert whenever someone
enters and watch you cutting faces, laughing their x off.

~~~
michjeanty
I'm sure you understand every project have a starting point; this is ours. We
have more under our sleeves.

------
davidw
It needs _something_ on the front page. I think you took to heart the advice
to 'cut down on the text', but perhaps went overboard:-)

Also, something that's not flash would be nice too, at the very least as a
splash screen.

------
dkokelley
Click on the green circles. I'm seeing a short clip of someone (it looks like
he's in the bathroom). I have no idea what this is though.

 _Edit: The boxes change depending on what you enter for location/interests.
Type "test" in that box to see a few._

------
immad
Is that a joke?

~~~
michjeanty
Like I mentioned, we've been busy with school and job, We just put a webcam on
the site, we obviously will have more.

Thanks

~~~
immad
Okay, I wasnt meaning offense. I was just trying to figure out whether you
were joking or not... Good luck

~~~
michjeanty
I didn't think you offended me at all. I take critics very well. I learn from
them, and adjust if it's necessary.

Thanks for all your comments.

~~~
immad
Yeah, but seriously, it wasn't even a criticism. I just went to the page and
couldn't see anything. I still don't get why that box isn't expanded in the
first place.

------
cousin_it
Nice! A bit deserted though. My project is also at this stage :-)

------
themole
it's a flash based chat/instant messenger with video or an online video
capture and editing app.

------
DXL
I must say, I just _love_ the login window.

But seriously, what are you making? A flash-based webtop? Please give us a
little more information and get us excited :)

